# occupation registration



## monmon_kng (Jun 9, 2013)

hiiii guys 
i have a question about qualification registration ,am an electronics and communication engineer , my NZQA outcome is bachelor degree at level 7 ,480 credits 
the question is regarding my SFV do i need a qualification registration or not ?


----------

